# Blank Screen with GeForce FX 5200



## NickJ (Oct 10, 2004)

OK, so I disabled my onboard graphics, unistalled all the drivers, and put in my GeForceFX 5200 :bgrin: . Now, when I turn on the computer, everything sounds normal but the moniter won't display anything  . It has a green light, so it's getting power, so what's the problem and how do I fix it?

WinXP
MoBo: K7SEM 3.0A
AMD Athlon 1800+
256MB Ram
250W power supply


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey. I'm having the exact same problem with my FX 5200, and I did that also and asked about it a week or so ago, no replies... :frown:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

press f8 when booting up,and from the boot options choose
vga mode
when windows finishes booting then install your drivers


----------



## NickJ (Oct 10, 2004)

So, you mean boot and choose vga mode, install the nvidia drivers, and then replug my moniter back into the GeForce?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you install the video card you then plug in your monitor
then boot the comp. pressing f8 and choose vga mode
when it finishes booting install the drivers


----------



## NickJ (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm not sure if you understood me there. I get NO PICTURE at any time when the moniter is plugged into the GeForce, even with it's drivers installed. With onboard graphics I do get a display, and that's how I installed the Nvidia drivers.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the onboard graphics,before you boot into vga mode


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

**

Hey Dai. I must be doing something right. before when I hooked up the monitor to the GeForce, it showed an orange light on my monitor, which means that the comp is on standby or there are no instructions to tell the monitor to display something. Goign into vga mode turns that orange light back to green (on). I still get a blank screen when i hook it up however. Maybe it's the OS or the monitor type? I am about to give up on this computer... but the... 71.82GB I have saved on here! And my comp is powerful enough to handle any 3D game if i got this darn thing installed. -_- It's making me mad. Now I have two graphics cards that I can't take back to the store, the Radeon 9800 pro was APG, which didn't fit in my comp. I believe my computer is the only computer in the word in which it conflicts with hardware. took me NINE weeks to get DSL setup on here. I guess it takes time... Do you or anyone else have instructions on how to get this setup for us? 

_My aspirations are continuing to fall. One day I will start climbing up trees..._

**falls to the floor and starts laughing towards the sky hysterically in a high-pitched voice**

FRYD DRA VILD EC DREC!?!?
i jodalo, computadora de Microsoft, jodalo ! 
grrrrrrr


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

nick j 
your p/s might need an upgrade,it's a bit on the light side
http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/
tails 
you have turned off the onboard in the bios?


----------



## NickJ (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, I disabled my onboard graphics through device manager, but I guess that didn't really disable it. I've looked through the BIOS and there doesn't seem to be any option for it. My mainboard manual says nothing about it, and I emailed the manufacturer a week ago with no response...so I'm frustrated. Any suggestions?

(btw it came out to 229 watts minimum at that site)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that is to close for comfort,i don't want to suggest buying a larger p/s if you don't need it, can you borrow one to try at least a 350w quality brand


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Hmm...*

I went into VGA mode but the CD will not run, the main application (demo32/launch.exe) always has an error saying "A problem occured and ___ needs to close, sorry for inconvienence" I have no knowledge on BIOS. I don't have information from the com manufacturer either. :frown: How do you get there? 

I would also like you to see this image...  

Please note that I also updated my drivers today. This is going to force me to buy a new comp soon. I hear Alienware finished making 4.1Ghz processors with 180+GB of HD space and 2 GB of memory. I'd love to get that if it worked. *cough $5,000 cough*


----------



## lucb10 (Oct 16, 2004)

if your monitor doest show anything, open your pc again, turn the comp on and check if the fan is runing. if it is, i have no idea what to do, if it isnt, you might not pushed the card in completely or something and your card isnt getting power so reinstall it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is telling you there is something wrong with the drivers,go back to the vga mode and install the original drivers that came with the card and see what happens


----------



## pat_rules (Sep 23, 2004)

*nickj*

i have the same crapy problem i disable my onboard graphics but still no luck
on my board i can only disable it in the device manger so if it does't work i can't see what i am doing in windows due to the onboard being diabled is there a way of turning it back on .


----------



## pat_rules (Sep 23, 2004)

*forgot to say*

i forgot to write this in. even my old voodo 3 card which i know work's does't work either


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it will not work until you install the drivers,that is why you start in vga mode so you get a picture and can see what you are doing.
in vga is the basic windows video driver is loaded


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

*aha...*



dai said:


> it will not work until you install the drivers,that is why you start in vga mode so you get a picture and can see what you are doing.
> in vga is the basic windows video driver is loaded


I found out my monitor is not in VGA format. :4-jump2: How do I convert it so I can see something with the monitor connected to the card?

I can only go into VGA mode when i have the monitor in its original position


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your monitor is a svga and will display vga transmission
what do you mean by

I can only go into VGA mode when i have the monitor in its original position


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

dai said:


> your monitor is a svga and will display vga transmission
> what do you mean by
> 
> I can only go into VGA mode when i have the monitor in its original position


I mean "when i don't have the monitor connected to the card"


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Zzz...*

It's 3AM here. I'll check back tomorrow. thanks for the help so far. :4-powerup


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your monitor has to be connected,there is not much point in doing anything with it disconnected


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Woot*

I can get the graphics card working, I went into BIOS and went to the Advanced menu > Periphreal Settings > Video something something and changed it from Integrated to PCI. Now I can see something with the graphics card..... Nvidia geforce fx, blah blah 128MB, "restarting", but after it gets past the windows logo booting, the monitor goes blank. I am SOO close! There's something I musn't be doing...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

start in vga mode and load the drivers
pci card !!!


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Now DirectX 9.0c isn't recognized.*

Grr, so close. I can get the graphics card working, I went into BIOS and went to the Advanced menu > Periphreal Settings > Video something something and changed it from Integrated to PCI. Now I can see something with the graphics card. I went into VGA mode (as that's the only mode I can see my desktop in with the graphics card) and now my computer doesn't recognize DirectX C, so I can't play any of my games now. it says "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system!" if I try to start any of my games that require DX 9.0c (ex: The Sims 2) I went to Start > Run > "DXDIAG" and it says that DirectX 9.0c was installed. This computer is driving me crazy!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in dxdiag use the help


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

*w00t*

I have full display and I can play my games now, my only problem is preventing the screen from going blank when changing the resolution... hmm.

I'm telling you, my computer is the most farked up one in the world.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

NickJ
how are you getting on are you fixed


----------



## NickJ (Oct 10, 2004)

YES! Sorry for all the trouble guys, but I found out that I just had to push the card in about a millimeter more after it clicks into the AGP slot. Problem solved!


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Omg*

lol what a hot topic this was, thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Tails2004P1234 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Hmm*

Do they have a PCI and APG version of every graphics card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't know about over there but pci cards are like hens teeth here,hardly anything available


----------

